# Soundblaster 128 Modell



## Moartel (10. Juli 2002)

Hi, ich habe gestern beim testen und experimentieren mit DL-Managern meinen Download-Ordner gelöscht. Danke hier an die fähigen Programmierer die den Ordner versaut haben und an das Anti-Leech-Skript von aoh  :[
Ich habe jetzt sicherheitshalber meine Treiber wieder gesaugt nur der für die Soundkarte macht mir Sorgen. Es gibt 3 verschiedene für jeweils verschiedene Varianten. Wie kriege ich jetzt raus welche der Versionen (CTxxxxx) ich habe? SiSoft Sandra hat mir leider nicht weitergeholfen. Steht das auf der Karte drauf? Wenn ja wo, ich muss die Karte dafür ausbauen und mache das sicher nicht auf gut Glück.


----------



## Vitalis (10. Juli 2002)

Wird der 128er SoundBlaster von Windows nicht automatisch erkannt?


----------



## Moartel (10. Juli 2002)

Glaub schon, aber mir sind aktuelle Treiber lieber.


----------



## Vitalis (10. Juli 2002)

Ist das nicht egal bei *der* Karte? Außer Du willst was besonderes machen..


----------



## Moartel (10. Juli 2002)

Hm, kann schon sein dass es bei der egal ist. Mir gehts primär darum dass ich die Treiber immer auf der Platte habe um falls ich so eine Art Notfallformatierung vornehmen muss alles zur Hand habe, vor allem auf ner LAN (woanders kommt so was normal ned vor). Ich habe jetzt rausgefunden dass ich Model CT4180 habe, das kennt die Treiberseite von Creative netterweise nicht  :[
Weiß zufällig jemand mit welchem anderen Modell das kompatibel ist?


----------



## Freaky (10. Juli 2002)

tachchen....

also versuchs mal hier 
der treiber ist oben an 2ter stelle.
aber kannst auch den von der creativ hp nehme...meine der ct5xxx geht auch


freaky


----------



## Moartel (11. Juli 2002)

Danke, auf der Seite findet man leider so gut wie nur Win9x-Treiber.
Ich werde dann mal den von Creative testen, hoffentlich ist deren ftp mal nicht so überlastet....


----------



## Freaky (11. Juli 2002)

hier 

so da haste alle teiber für die 128pci - hatteste dir net eine neue gekauft ??


so long freaky


----------



## Moartel (11. Juli 2002)

Danke, der Link ist super. Ich saug mir gleich mal die Treiber.

Ich hab mir eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft und keine neue Soundkarte.


----------

